# Play Stealing the Diamond



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2011)

Here.

You know the games breaking the back and escaping the prison? Theres a thrid one called stealing the diamond.

Play it


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 24, 2011)

Stealing the Diamond is my favorite of the three. It has so many hidden references and awesome alternate endings.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 29, 2011)

This game is pretty hilarious.

The Missingno ending has to be the best.


----------

